# What does Dp.Dr feel lke to you



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

I constantly feel lightheaded and out of focus...almost dizzy and like i am not completely in my body...anyone else feel this way?


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Lisa32 said:


> I constantly feel lightheaded and out of focus...almost dizzy and like i am not completely in my body...anyone else feel this way?


Yeah me too. Light-headed, wobbly, dizzy, fuzzy, disconnected, tense, panicked, numb, tired


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

I feel as if I am looking through glass. The song through glass by stone sour described my dr to a T.


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

Like a dream.....detached....off balance....disconnected...disoriented.....dizzy....out of it.....numb.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

Tree_of_Life2001 said:


> Like a dream.....detached....off balance....disconnected...disoriented.....dizzy....out of it.....numb.....


I feel exactly as you describe Tree Of Life...(by the way I like your name a lot)....the dizziness component makes it especially difficult because it makes me think I have something majorly wrong with me...like a tumor or inner ear disorder. It feeds into my anxiety and renders me even less productive. When I walk or move quickly my eyes are not in sync with reality, everything looks like its moving too fast, the ground below me is not in tuned with my steps. Sometimes when I look down I feel extra tall...when I go outside the trees look fake. 
The hard part is not knowing if or when this will go away..makes me feel hopeless and stuck
Plus I have bad TMJ and am not sure if the ear pressure is due to that or anxiety. Should I spend $$$ fixing my TMJ when in reality its all in my head, literally!
I hate shopping at the market...I feel so out of it...and when I walk doesn't feel like my feet actually hit the ground...either that or my head feels detached...this is tough...a rough journey to endure.


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

Lisa32 said:


> I feel exactly as you describe Tree Of Life...(by the way I like your name a lot)....the dizziness component makes it especially difficult because it makes me think I have something majorly wrong with me...like a tumor or inner ear disorder. It feeds into my anxiety and renders me even less productive. When I walk or move quickly my eyes are not in sync with reality, everything looks like its moving too fast, the ground below me is not in tuned with my steps. Sometimes when I look down I feel extra tall...when I go outside the trees look fake.
> The hard part is not knowing if or when this will go away..makes me feel hopeless and stuck
> Plus I have bad TMJ and am not sure if the ear pressure is due to that or anxiety. Should I spend $$$ fixing my TMJ when in reality its all in my head, literally!
> I hate shopping at the market...I feel so out of it...and when I walk doesn't feel like my feet actually hit the ground...either that or my head feels detached...this is tough...a rough journey to
> endure.


Thank you







Have you been to the doctor to have things ruled out? I had an mri which was normal...I had some testing with an ENT which came back abnormal in my left ear. I have to wait until im added to my hubbys insurance to continue getting some things looked into but I know that my inner ear is affecting the dizziness....which feeds the anxiety....I also think its hormonal because when I was pregnant I almost felt like I was close to recovery but after I had my daughter 6 months ago....things intensified ...came to find out that when you are
pregnant you have a high level of 
progesterone.... I can definitely relate to 
everything you feel. I dont like going shopping 
but I have pressed my way through so its getting 
better....


----------



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

in a constant dream like state, unable to concentrate, dwelling on the symptoms 24-7, "cotton brain", never feel refreshed even after sleeping for 9 hours straight.
Long story short: a nightmare


----------



## Dream State (Mar 25, 2011)

Likewise, here. I feel 'foggy' all the time. Like I've had a couple drinks. I also feel off balance in large stores with particular lighting. One way it was described is 'medicine head', almost flu-like. Difficulty concentrating or focusing on one particular thing; spending most of my time thinking about how it feels to be depersonalized. It got to the point where I didn't want to go out for fear of falling over or passing out. Of course, it never happened, but the fear of it is all it takes...


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

I feel like you guys have described, and like my mind is not only racing a lot, but its volume has been turned up, so that glass pane between me and reality has all of this stuff racing behind it that puts reality even further away. Over the last month or so, I've had a couple of times where that almost constant thought stream has gone away, or at least I couldn't hear it any more, and it was really nice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

My Dp/Dr seems to get worse when I go outside...especially in nature. The trees look really ominous to me...the grass looks like a cartoon...its like I am in a video game with really good graphics, but you can tell that its not quite real looking. It makes my vision "out of focus", sometimes I get waves of a faintish energy move through my head, like I am going to pass out.
I don't feel like I am moving in real time either when I go out for my walks.
And supermarkets are the worse! Too busy for me


----------



## Gundly (Sep 7, 2009)

I feel light headed, dizzy, sometimes there is pressure in my head. The dizzyness makes me want to throw up sometimes


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Mar 10, 2011)

Like nothing is real.
Away from this world.
An alien from another realm or dimension.
A ghost.
Like my memories aren't real or are all compressed into something very small, and like everything about them is all choppy. If that makes sense. Often also like a moment that happened ten minutes ago happened, at the very least, ten days ago.
Sometimes emotionless.
I see glimpses of myself all the time. Mostly like a mirror reflection. They only last a second, but they happen _a lot_.
Worn out, tired, sometimes depressed due to it.
Sometimes my inhibitions are lowered.
Sometimes apathetic.
Sometimes like I'm not the one who is interacting with others and that I am just controlling my body outside of myself. (Hmm, I just realized that I felt this way) This also leads me to feel out of control of myself, and I have a hard time stopping myself.
Worried that my dr/dp is coming from other problems, like most do.
Worried about it never going away (it's been a few years.)
Lots of brain fog.
Sometimes, maybe more than sometimes, like I don't know myself or like I don't have a true personality.

Occasionally due to my social anxiety, I'll feel like I'm not really the one talking and am just listening to myself. I don't even think I feel my lips moving during this.


----------

